# Blue a blue colour point ragdoll seeks new home



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Will be seeking a home following assessment
Blue is a young Ragdoll, looking for a child free home. He has had an unsettled life, having had two homes already and so he needs a family who can give him a life long commitment. Blue has a history of toileting away from his litter tray, although his owner states he does use his tray most of the time. Blue's owner describes him as having an unpredictable nature so we shall be bringing him into foster care for assessment of his temperament and litter tray habits. He is used to living with another cat and a dog. He needs a child free home. For more info about Blue, please click on the links
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
Ragdolls Seeking New Families
if you are interested in blue please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

kelly-joy said:


> Will be seeking a home following assessment
> Blue is a young Ragdoll, looking for a child free home. He has had an unsettled life, having had two homes already and so he needs a family who can give him a life long commitment. Blue has a history of toileting away from his litter tray, although his owner states he does use his tray most of the time. Blue's owner describes him as having an unpredictable nature so we shall be bringing him into foster care for assessment of his temperament and litter tray habits. He is used to living with another cat and a dog. He needs a child free home. For more info about Blue, please click on the links
> Ragdolls Seeking New Families
> Ragdolls Seeking New Families
> if you are interested in blue please fill in the on line form here UKRCC Adoption Form


Ahh hope he gets a lovely home soon. Its amazing how many cats can't live with kids isn't it, it must make homing them a bit of a challenge.

Best of luck for him.

Izzie


----------

